
Portland sees peaceful night of protests following withdrawl of federal troops - j-james
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/portland-sees-peaceful-night-of-protests-following-withdrawal-of-federal-troops/ar-BB17pr3f
======
sacks2k
So what happened to social distancing and masks? Is Covid not that serious?

Some protesters are wearing masks, but it's by no means the majority.

------
tomohawk
A large group of people walking down the street with random improvised weapons
is not peaceful.

Neither is cutting off a pigs head, putting it on an American flag, putting a
cops hat on it, and lighting it on fire.

[https://mobile.twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/1289093614165831...](https://mobile.twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/1289093614165831680)

------
hereme888
How is blocking the streets, carrying shields, and hiding your identity with
facemasks a "peaceful" protest?

The article says "significantly reduced tensions", not absence.

Either way, BLM is already marked for life as a violent marxist organization,
discredited by many black leaders, and rightly so.

